# Megaman vs. Superman



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Current Superman vs. any version of Megaman.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Orion (Jul 8, 2009)

Did megaman start busting planets or acquire a kryptonite cannon lately?


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 8, 2009)

What's wrong with you Boo???? You made this because some random dude made Megaman vs Goku on MVC right?


----------



## Spessmahreen (Jul 8, 2009)

Megman wud just use eh?s raepbeams and rape supaman wid dem.

Supaman aint dodgin dem raepbeams.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 8, 2009)

ETL: 12 hours 34 minutes.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 8, 2009)

Is this is a serious thread? I have not play any Megaman games in years but I don't recall him at Planet level attacks or anything. I go with Superman for now but I will wait for more feats to be posted.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2009)

Shoryuken takes out a full health bar.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 8, 2009)

Give him Ultimate Armor, every powerup ever, and it's still a horrible, horrible rape.


----------



## Hale (Jul 8, 2009)

Megaman can stop time.. not to mention x's nova strike attack can be used infinately and makes him invincible, and i'm under the firm impression that krytonite is available at the local hardware store in any universe involving superman


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> What's wrong with you Boo???? You made this because some random dude made Megaman vs Goku on MVC right?



I wanted to see what they had to say about the battle.  And that wasn't Superman.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2009)

He can stop time for a few seconds. He has a limited number of energy tanks to use when he runs out of energy for the time stop. At best Mega Man can stop time for a minute.


----------



## Hale (Jul 8, 2009)

True except he gets back up sub tanks that can recharge his energy and he's still invincible during nova strike and it can be spammed


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Why is this the joke section?


----------



## Hale (Jul 8, 2009)

King BOo said:


> Why is this the joke section?



No respect for megaman


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 8, 2009)

Superman is far far far too fast for Megaman.

To my knowledge the Blue Bomber is not FTL.


----------



## King BOo (Jul 8, 2009)

Hale said:


> No respect for megaman



I see, maybe you should make a respect thread for him.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 8, 2009)

Him being invincible in Nova Strike state doesn't help when the planet is destroyed though. Unless he comes into the battle with Kryptonite, what can he do?

The strongest he ever was potentially was in the Megaman Zero series. Dark Elf sealed in his body and his soul lingering around.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 8, 2009)

is this 2 month old fetus superman? any other version would rape


----------



## Marche (Jul 8, 2009)

Hale said:


> True except he gets back up sub tanks that can recharge his energy and he's still i*nvincible during nova strike* and it can be spammed



That would be a NLF.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 8, 2009)

Question what power-ups does megaman have in this fight.

Though honestly I expect Megaman to die horribly despite whatever power up he has.


----------



## Hale (Jul 8, 2009)

> That would be a NLF.


Maybe but he can easily tank superman's punches and i don't see what destroying the planet is going to do to an invincible robot, this isn't a simple fight that everyone seems to think it is he has multiple weapons at his disposal control of gravity/ meteor showers, His black Hole defense he can do alot in this fight.. not to mention touch his opponents hands he gets their abilities or depending on which version of megaman he just has to look at them


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2009)

Hale said:


> How he's invincible untouchable not damageable by anything, and i don't see what destroying the planet is going to do to an invinvible robot, this isn't a simple fight that everyone seems to think it is he has multiple weapons at his disposal control of gravity/ meteor showers, His black Hole defense



What the hell? Megaman can tank Superman's attack and use a recharge tanks? Proof, show us his best durability feat. Superman is Massively FTL and can anything Megaman throws at him.

Megaman does not stand a chance.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 8, 2009)

Hale said:


> How he's invincible untouchable not damageable by anything, and i don't see what destroying the planet is going to do to an invinvible robot, this isn't a simple fight that everyone seems to think it is he has multiple weapons at his disposal control of gravity/ meteor showers, His black Hole defense



According to this logic, Link and Porky Minch actually stand a chance against Superman as well. Since Porky is immortal and Link can become invincible too.

Let's assume Nova Strike really has no limits on its durability. Even so, there is a window in which X comes out of the dash and must perform it again.

Recall how fast Superman is. He can abuse that window every time X comes out of Nova Strike.

Meanwhile, there isn't much Megaman can do in return, aside from possibly dragging the fight out a bit.


----------



## Hale (Jul 8, 2009)

> What the hell? Megaman can tank Superman's attack and use a recharge tanks? Proof, show us his best durability feat. Superman is Massively FTL, can become intangible, can time travel and has other ridiculous things.
> 
> Megaman does not stand a chance.


I would love to show you megaman's durability feats pray tell how am i gonna do that?, and FTL doesn't mean anything against time stop.



> According to this logic, Link and Porky Minch actually stand a chance against Superman as well. Since Porky is immortal and Link can become invincible too.
> 
> Let's assume Nova Strike really has no limits on its durability. Even so, there is a window in which X comes out of the dash and must perform it again.
> 
> ...



Actually there is no window with the nova armor if you obtain it your just invincible for the rest of the game you simply blink like you'd been hit during the end of the attack untill your able to attack again, and i don't see how supes is gonna beat him through time stop


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2009)

Hale said:


> I would love to show you megaman's durability feats pray tell how am i gonna do that?, and FTL doesn't mean anything against time stop.





> *Superman's strength is so great that he can move entire planets and is able to fly at speeds faster than light. He can use this power to travel through time as well as fly to other worlds, solar systems and galaxies and even to other universes with relative ease. By the 1970s, Superman was able to withstand the explosion of nuclear weapons with no risk whatsoever and fly unharmed through the core of a star. Superman was also able to survive without air, water, or food. Superman was immune to everything except for Kryptonite radiation and magic.*






> Actually there is no window with the nova armor if you obtain it your just invincible for the rest of the game you simply blink like you'd been hit during the end of the attack untill your able to attack again, and i don't see how supes is gonna beat him through time stop





> *Superman's ability to fly under his own power was explained with the pseudo-scientific concept of "self telekinesis", an invisible telekinetic field that allows him to lift himself off the ground. Any objects that Superman touches are also enveloped by the field and this allows him to move them with the force of his will. In addition, the idea that of a supercharged bioelectric "aura" which acts as an invisible "force field" around and within his body was introduced to provide an explanation for his invulnerability.*



See the bolded quotes.


----------



## Hale (Jul 8, 2009)

> Superman's strength is so great that he can move entire planets and is able to fly at speeds faster than light. He can use this power to travel through time as well as fly to other worlds, solar systems and galaxies and even to other universes with relative ease. By the 1970s, Superman was able to withstand the explosion of nuclear weapons with no risk whatsoever and fly unharmed through the core of a star. Superman was also able to survive without air, water, or food. Superman was immune to everything except for Kryptonite radiation and magic



Current superman Keep your silver age feats to yourself


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh? Modern era? Thats fine too:



> * Modern era
> John Byrne's post-Crisis on Infinite Earths revision of the Superman character in 1986 reduced the character's abilities. This was designed to make it easier for writers to come up with suitable challenges for the hero and to eliminate or reduce those powers that were "too sensational or unbelievable for modern audiences". Emphasis was placed on yellow sun energy as a source for the character's powers. Superman's origin story was altered so that his powers developed gradually as his body absorbed yellow sunlight, and stories such as the Final Night series depicted the character gradually losing his powers when deprived of the sun's energy. Conversely, Superman can expose himself to increased solar radiation to temporarily increase his power.
> 
> Superman's strength was reduced to the point where he could only move smaller planets but can still move tremendous amounts. Superman's sight, stamina and breath powers were also similarly reduced, and the character also required an oxygen mask for prolonged travel in space or underwater. His mental abilities were also curtailed to the point where intelligent humans, like geniuses Lex Luthor or Batman, could outsmart him. The powers of super-ventriloquism and super-hypnosis were not generally used during this period, although it was never stated whether they had been eliminated or not.
> ...



Gameplay feats are unquantifiable but that does'nt mean you abuse them till they're Fallacies. Proof that he can react fast enough to Supes, proof that he can't be damaged by Supes and proof he can even hurt Supes. Burden of proof is on you.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 8, 2009)

Superman can turn Megaman to a pile of scrap before he can use time stop.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2009)

Hale said:


> Actually there is no window with the nova armor if you obtain it your just invincible for the rest of the game you simply blink like you'd been hit during the end of the attack untill your able to attack again, and i don't see how supes is gonna beat him through time stop



No it doesn't. Nova armor does have vulnerable frame on recovery and I believe during start up.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 8, 2009)

Some ppl are saying that Megaman has punched opponents out of the solar system or something, but I haven't seen this feat yet.

Also, speedblitz


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jul 8, 2009)

Go back and play MMX6 and use Nova Strike against Gate.

Yeah, Megaman loses.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 9, 2009)

If this is any version, either Megaman,EXE or Starforce win, with broken abilities that they have.


----------



## Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> If this is any version, either Megaman,EXE or Starforce win, with broken abilities that they have.



Justify please.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 9, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Justify please.



Ok, BN Megaman an summon any navi he's ever faced including Bass, summon Cybeasts, use the darkchips, have a regenerating barrier(Life Aura), poison you, stu you, blind you, control light, and a whole bunch of other things.

Starforce can do the same thing, but create tidal waves, make cyclones, use meteors, create a thunderbolt blade, create a huge fire blast in differrent noise forms, or effectively nuke the battlefield  in Tribe King Form or create a black hole in Black Ace or nuke you again in Red Joker Form.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoDnyDAIFTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 9, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Ok, BN Megaman an summon any navi he's ever faced including Bass, summon Cybeasts, use the darkchips, have a regenerating barrier(Life Aura), poison you, stu you, blind you, control light, and a whole bunch of other things.
> 
> Starforce can do the same thing, but create tidal waves, make cyclones, use meteors, create a thunderbolt blade, create a huge fire blast in differrent noise forms, or effectively nuke the battlefield  in Tribe King Form or create a black hole in Black Ace or nuke you again in Red Joker Form.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 9, 2009)

Well according to Starforce 3, either Black End Galaxy or Red Gaia Eraser killed the Crimson Dragon, who was controlling Meteor G, something that would destroy the earth. And I would love to see Supes try and fail against a high tier boss like Rogue with his hax rejection aura that regenerates everytime you move or get blasted to kingdom come from Sirius.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 9, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Well according to Starforce 3, either Black End Galaxy or Red Gaia Eraser killed the Crimson Dragon, who was controlling Meteor G, something that would destroy the earth. And I would love to see Supes try and fail against a high tier boss like Rogue with his hax rejection aura that regenerates everytime you move or get blasted to kingdom come from Sirius.



Let me put it this way. Superman absorbed the Mageddon warhead...a solar-system destroyer. A planet buster is NOTHING. Regeneration? NOTHING against a guy who can vaporize entire planetary atmospheres by _staring at them really hard_.


----------



## Fawful (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, and about Megaman cant resist being thrown in a black hole, he's already been in one and escaped no problem.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 9, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Oh, and about Megaman cant resist being thrown in a black hole, he's already been in one and escaped no problem.



...you're telling me Megaman has gotten out of a galactic center's black hole?


----------



## Fawful (Jul 9, 2009)

Black Hole Server, where you fight Sirius.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2009)

Can Megaman survive a punch from Superman? that is the question and can he hurt Superman?. I don't think any version from X-8 could do anything to Supes, some of the other Megamans can't either. You can have a 1,000 powers but they're useless if the guy is infinitely more powerful and durable.


----------



## Hale (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm positive there is no window of of oppourtunity when he can get hit through the nova strike but i'll play the game just to make sure my memory is correct, not that it's matters because the joker is right and megaman has escaped from a black hole a few times game and the animated series wise so that should speak for both his durability and speed


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 9, 2009)

Superman has escaped from a double black hole, traversed galaxies in minutes, and has actually held a black hole in the palm of his hand, containing it.

Yeah, seriously, he wins.


----------

